
A Team Exploited the Coronavirus Pandemic to Set a 26-Hour 38-Minute Record - aaron695
https://www.roadandtrack.com/car-culture/a32092440/26-hour-38-minute-cannonball-record-coronavirus/
======
32gbsd
well I guess they switched drivers at some point?

~~~
wmf
Yes, Cannonball teams traditionally use two drivers plus a spotter.

